# Medal of Honor Discussion



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 9, 2010)

Even after all that controversy, MoH didn't let down it's fans and (some) people. I think this game will kick Black Ops' ass real hard. And after this series of vids. called 'The MOH Experience' by EA has got me pumped! It really rocks seein' the MP of that game. I hope I have another luck to buy a Rs. 999 game which seems to be highly worthy. 

To get you pumped.

The MOH Experience Part 1: Fallen Angel [Awesome!]

The MOH Experience Part 2: Gunfighters

The MOH Experience Part 3: High Value Target *NEW* [Super-awesome!]


----------



## dinjo_jo (Sep 10, 2010)

Boom Boom..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 10, 2010)

You haven't even reached lvl 50 in bc2 and you want to waste another 1K on this.
But i'm definitely getting this.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

Medal of Honor leaked for the Xbox 360.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

The NTSC-U version, which is as useless to the PAL console owners, as the dead cat lying next to my porch.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

@Ethan_Hunt :- yup! Having a PAL xbox is bad in times like this.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

Medal of Honor's PAL version is out. w00t!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 13, 2010)

Any one laid hands on it yet? Or else atleast.. in a idea of getting it?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 13, 2010)

IGN gave a medicore rating of 6! whats up with this critics!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2010)

@Vamsi :- That's because the campaign sucks donkey balls... or so I have heard. But rather than succumbing to critics' rating system (after seeing they gave a ****ing 9.5 to Halo Reach), I am going to wait a couple of days and play the game myself.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 13, 2010)

No need of waiting for couple of days. 30 mins... I'll be playing it by then.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 13, 2010)

Not a bad game at all. it has some issues with Cinematics. The game is heavily scripted. Often times I fought my ass of, only to get screwed in a scripted scene (if you are the one how enjoys sudden explosions, vans coming outta no where... changing the environment of the game in seconds.. this is for you) Enemies can be dumb at times. There are stability issues for sure. But the lightning effects are great, Voice acting is good. And did i mention how cool the sound effects are? Sound effects just blew my pants off.

Not a 6/10 game. As of now.. I will give 7.5/10


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

^Yeah, everybody are shocked at the 6 rating from IGN. I don't know. Does Activision pay IGN to rate their games 9-9.5? Ever since I became a part of Battlefield, I started hatin' the sh*t outta CoD. As BF fans say, the gameplay of CoD's the same from CoD4, I kinda agree. There are no tanks, helis, the maps are small as 3 feet playboard, the weapons feel like toys.

And, MoH has superb campaign. They sayin' MP's havin' no new things. Just the plain ol' run-and-gun, spray-and-pray things (what has CoD got, huh? *scoffs*). I Phucin' hate CoD! 

Can't wait for BF3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah well I have some other things I need to 'get' before I 'get' MoH so it will take some days .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 13, 2010)

Holy Moly! The sounds effects in this game is f*ckin' fantastic. Textures are ultra-dull. I'm in the ATV riding section now. Can't believe the frame rates get capped to 30fps when V-Sync is enabled. Shall complete it by tomorrow.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 13, 2010)

only The  sounds effects are awesome.specially if you have a 5.1.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 13, 2010)

Voice acting is good, Character models, lightning effects look fantastic. But when night falls, Textures look kinda dirty.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2010)

when was this thread created?

anyways y this game got mediocre ratings???
this one deserves above average/good rating


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

I second your opinion. I'm not sure why it has got average reviews. Although it deserves more than that. May be because they where pretty much hyped up about the game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2010)

The only explanation is that IGN didn't receive enough $$$ from the devs/publishers. Seriously everyone should start doing what Bungie does!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm on fifth mission Now. Playing as 'Adams'. I don't know if it is only me or something else... I'm enjoying this game a lot. Sound effects, voice acting (not in CGI cutscenes), Lightning effects are getting better and more bad ass.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 14, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> The only explanation is that IGN didn't receive enough $$$ from the devs/publishers. Seriously everyone should start doing what Bungie does!


if you dont like halo it dosent mean all wont like it.No offence just a suggestion.
halo does have some great multiplayer potentials.It is kind of gta type.You can do many funny things.The single player is good too.earlier also i used to think like that for halo.But i enjoyed halo 1 and halo 2.
Though halo3 fairs mainly from the multiplayer aspect.


----------



## sasuke (Oct 14, 2010)

Medal of honor has got mediocre ratings everywhere. Not only ign but also gamespot,gamespy have given a rating not higher than average. A disappointment i feel.
By the way i had played the multiplayer beta. Of Moh. Its ok. Not huge maps. Also feels very tough to play.
If possible some one among you, who are playing post a unbiased review of this game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

It deserves more than that. And It has a metacritic aggregate of 75(pc,ps3), 76(xbox 360). Which is very good.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 14, 2010)

frankly speaking I dont know why and what went into the heads of those developers that they tried to imitate cod mw series so badly while keeping the battlefield and airborne touch intact.As expected they tried to mix the two or three games in it.
Anyways those who have not played any of the previous series of medal of honor will like it.

The ratings are due to the fact that the moh series were great they expected something different this time but didnt get much.

Though i am still in its initial levels i will say not that bad till now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

If implementation is perfect... I don't have any concerns about being inspired from other games. Let me remind you that, we are in entertainment industry. We have as much as scope to improvement as much we don't have. Its not about copying/inspiring.. but rather the implementation of the things they were inspired.

To be frank, I didn't liked the game much initially. But after that ATV mission.. Every thing is just getting better. I'm now playing "Neptune's Nest" which is ninth mission and is set in Day 2.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2010)

quan chi said:


> if you dont like halo it dosent mean all wont like it.No offence just a suggestion.
> halo does have some great multiplayer potentials.It is kind of gta type.You can do many funny things.The single player is good too.earlier also i used to think like that for halo.But i enjoyed halo 1 and halo 2.
> Though halo3 fairs mainly from the multiplayer aspect.



No offence taken dude, everyone has their own likes and dislikes . And to be pretty honest, I never meant Halo is bad in anyways... it's just that IGN is giving it 9.5 and stuff. At best, it deserves 8 or something. Anyways, I am pretty sure everyone here is tired of me yakking about Halo all day so let's stop it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 14, 2010)

Done with the game. I'd say it was extremely average. No jaw-dropping moments, basically, nothing to write home about. I ran into 2 glitches in the game. For one, I had to reload the entire chapter and for the next, thankfully, just the previous checkpoint. I am completely disappointed in this game. Medal of Honor: Airborne was a 100 times better (and longer) than this game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 14, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> after seeing they gave a ****ing 9.5 to Halo Reach



.....and u say u dont hate halo!
and hey, check this out...

*www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/halo-reach

damn bungie should be bloody rich to pay all those critics isnt it psycho?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 14, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Done with the game. I'd say it was extremely average. No jaw-dropping moments, basically, nothing to write home about. I ran into 2 glitches in the game. For one, I had to reload the entire chapter and for the next, thankfully, just the previous checkpoint. I am completely disappointed in this game. Medal of Honor: Airborne was a 100 times better (and longer) than this game.



No wonder my prediction was correct.

Never mind ethan It seems black ops have something stored.i was researching about it  yesterday and found many interesting elements.Btw though not confirmed but it seems black ops uses the same cod mw2 engine.



cyborg47 said:


> .....and u say u dont hate halo!



leave it cyborg..its getting bitter now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> .....and u say u dont hate halo!
> and hey, check this out...
> 
> Halo: Reach for Xbox 360 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic
> ...



Okay.. here is a catchy one. "Bungie might not be rich enough.. but Microsoft sure is" 

But i don't think they paid critics. There are some standards still untouched by enterprises.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 14, 2010)

@quan chi...nah im cool mate!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

quan chi said:


> No wonder my prediction was correct.
> 
> Never mind ethan It seems black ops have something stored.i was researching about it  yesterday and found many interesting elements.Btw though not confirmed but it seems black ops uses the same cod mw2 engine.
> 
> ...



Black ops uses Encased version of World at war engine which was an Enhanced version of Call of Duty 4 engine(IW engine) which was also used for Quantum of Solace. I think MW2 used IW 4.0 engine which was improvised version of IW engine that was used for COD4. Basically all these version are just glorified versions of Id teh game engine by Id soft.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Black ops uses Encased version of World at war engine which was an Enhanced version of Call of Duty 4 engine(IW engine) which was also used for Quantum of Solace. I think MW2 used IW 4.0 engine which was improvised version of IW engine that was used for COD4. Basically all these version are just glorified versions of Id teh game engine by Id soft.


Not sure but many says its the same cod 4 engine.others says it uses that modified waw engine or mw2 one.
But if we look closely to the videos it resembles too much with the former.

Anyways anyone for moh multiplayer.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 15, 2010)

from the vids..black ops does look better than mw2...the details on the faces, explosions, and the snow effects were mind blowing...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> .....and u say u dont hate halo!
> and hey, check this out...
> 
> Halo: Reach for Xbox 360 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic
> ...



Dude, the user reviews average is a 7.3. Check before you bash me. And come on! It's publish by Microsoft, those guys can start their own country and it would be the 13th richest country in the world. Ofcourse they have all the money to pay the critics. The user reviews count and whose average is, again I say, 7.3. Enough with this though, you love Halo, I don't...let's end it at that.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 15, 2010)

"I dont like halo"...now thats perfect.
You should have said that earlier itself. "gaylo", "bungie pays the critics", "i dont really hate halo, its just IGN" and then "microsoft pays critics!".
Now that you have cleared it by saying that you hate halo, lets end the discussion!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

We have to remember that all users will not be rational while rating the game. Suppose, I am a PS3, PC fanboy who is pissed coz, the game is not in my platform.. I may go and rate it absolute 0 which will drain the score a lot. And not to mention, punks, pranks who are eager to bring down the score low. So, that is not an acceptable standard. 

We can't say for sure. They might be actual users who are pissed off at the game as it is not up to the mark. See God of war 3, it has 8.6 user average, Forza has 8.2. This low user score of Halo 3 is amazing indeed. 
Either way, correct me if i am wrong... Is there any point in bragging about Halo 3 in MoH discussion thread! Go create another thread, b!tches. 

Btw, just completed the game. It was Just okay. Never saw the end coming. May be it was too early. I would give rate it 7 on a scale of 10.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> We have to remember that all users will not be rational while rating the game. Suppose, I am a PS3, PC fanboy who is pissed coz, the game is not in my platform.. I may go and rate it absolute 0 which will drain the score a lot. And not to mention, punks, pranks who are eager to bring down the score low. So, that is not an acceptable standard.
> 
> We can't say for sure. They might be actual users who are pissed off at the game as it is not up to the mark. See God of war 3, it has 8.6 user average, Forza has 8.2. This low user score of Halo 3 is amazing indeed.
> Either way, correct me if i am wrong... Is there any point in bragging about Halo 3 in MoH discussion thread! Go create another thread, b!tches.
> ...



Spot on! Now I'll leave this thread alone until I have my hands on MoH!


----------



## quan chi (Oct 18, 2010)

guys anything with the multiplayer yet.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 18, 2010)

playing the game now..completed the ATV mission..all i can say is its way too inspired by CoD but still isn't as good as MW2....but it comes pretty close..i am enjoying it as much as BF BC2. the AI also isn't that challenging..IMO, MW2 is the best Millitary shooter as of now(talking about single player campaign only)


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 19, 2010)

************ EDITED ***************

*ctrl_alt_del: Please do not ask for help / discuss pirated games here.*


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2010)

Played for an hour and a half. Must say it's a solid game. My views :-

Pros :-
-> Great sound
-> Great voice overs
-> Good character animation
-> Awesome work with the guns
-> Amazing pistol play. Once I had the pistol, I didn't switch back to any other weapon.
-> Challenging yet balanced. Your player does not stand there taking 500 bullets and neither do enemies eat insane amounts of bullets and still live on.
-> Chaotic atmosphere
-> Nice work with the leaning system
-> Based around a real life issue. Makes it more engaging and interesting.

Cons :-
-> Shabby graphics
-> Bugs that will make you re-load the last checkpoint
-> Checkpoints are few and far apart

From me, it will be a 8/10 for this. I don't care about the MP, the SP keeps me entertained pretty well and am happy with it! Nice game!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 20, 2010)

After completing the game, i must say it was pretty darn good...although the excitement level was a bit lower than MW2, i thoroughly enjoyed the game...actually, i liked it better than BF BC2. 8/10 from me too...F*** the critic at IGN, he doesn't know what he's saying.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Played for an hour and a half. Must say it's a solid game. My views :-
> 
> Pros :-
> -> Great sound
> ...



+1. Couldn't have told any better.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 21, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> After completing the game, i must say it was pretty darn good...although the excitement level was a bit lower than MW2, i thoroughly enjoyed the game...actually, i liked it better than BF BC2. 8/10 from me too...F*** the critic at IGN, he doesn't know what he's saying.



He knows pretty well what he is saying.Like you know what you are saying.That was from his perspective this was from yours,you liked it thats all no need to compare your likeness with others as chances of matching will always vary.


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 21, 2010)

quan chi said:


> He knows pretty well what he is saying.Like you know what you are saying.That was from his perspective this was from yours,you liked it thats all no need to compare your likeness with others as chances of matching will always vary.



Very true
I thought Battlefeild was a better game. 
Better graphics
Better sound (Dolby). I was using my earplugs
AND a better story


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2010)

^ AFAIK, you need a Optical or Coaxial output to pull out the Dolby Digital stuff from the game.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2010)

^^exactly
just revised some concepts on wiki


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

Is meal of honoue better than battle field


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

At times "yes". Voice overs, audio effects are pros in this game. Battlefield had much more uniqueness and stunning visuals than this one.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, after a long time I completed one game. I completed the MOH single player campaign on PS3. As most of you people have said, the voice acting is terrific, the game is heavily scripted, sound effects are great, etc. I did not have stability issues and frame rate issues. However, the enemy AI is not so great. I mean, you can kill one in stealth mode with your dagger and the other person does not realize it, he is only 10 meters away. The graphics and the explosion effects are awesome. I particularly enjoyed playing the gunner on the attack helicopter, playing as the sniper and playing with the silencer gun. But the single player campaign is short. A lazy person like me can finish it in 5 days, that too playing in the evenings, means it's short.

Overall, I enjoyed the game very much. 8/10 for me for the single player campaign.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2010)

started the game. Game play n0bish on hard difficulty. Bad textures. the Wadi level has one decent as far as i've progressed. Shooting doesn't feel too good. But enjoying it some how.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 23, 2010)

Finished the game. Overall I felt good. The ending was good, makes up for the bad gfx and all. 8/10 from me.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm playing Medal of Honor 2010 Single Player... game is stuck in one of the Shahikot valley missions where I have to Defend my position. Seen the walkthrough, it clearly advances to another level after defending for a few seconds but I keep killing enemies for many minutes & still nothing happens. Playing through steam.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I'm playing Medal of Honor 2010 Single Player... game is stuck in one of the Shahikot valley missions where I have to Defend my position. Seen the walkthrough, it clearly advances to another level after defending for a few seconds but I keep killing enemies for many minutes & still nothing happens. Playing through steam.



Restart that level and play it as I also encountered such levels in MOH several times as that game itself is bugged. Try to apply any patch if that might rectify those problems.


----------

